# Hydraulic spreaders



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

2 under tailgate spreaders for dump trucks

1 Swenson (orange)

1 Warren (stainless steel)

Warren needs a spinner
Both operate properly
Upgraded to hydraulic v boxes
Located in Central Illinois

Pm me for more details


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Bump...Warren has a spinner now


----------

